# Tips for Wolf Bay



## speedfilm (Jul 3, 2012)

I will be kayak fishing Wolf Bay from July 4-8. First time here. I will be putting in from a condo off CR12. Any tips on locations/baits/presentations for this area? Do the Reds and Specs get that far up the bay? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

*Tips for wolf bay*

I am not sure where the condo is, but if it is down near the ICW then fish the creeks early morning with a super spook jr. in bone color for speck and reds. wolf bay itself fish live bait around dockes and drop offs. I have been doing well in the creeks between 0530-0830 in the morning for specks in the 2-3lb. range. with DOA sprimp and top water like the super spook jr. silver.


----------



## speedfilm (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey Little Steve, thanks for the reply. The condo is Wolf Bay Landing Condominiums near the upper end of Mocassin Bay; it's not near the ICW. I've got the Spooks and DOAs, so will be using them along with some Gulps on jigs. Do you have any idea what depths to target on the drop-offs? Thanks.


----------

